# New Prototype Big Water Kayak by Jackson



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I want one!

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/2013/11/19/a-kraken-the-continuum/


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't see much of it yet but I like the idea of a paddlers kayak! I'm happy with my Trident tho.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, but I'm with roostertail love my Prowler Trident 13.


----------

